# Most unique colors/markings!!



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay. This contest is just for fun so you can show off the beautiful coloring of your most unique horses!! You must know the horse or its owner to enter.

Here are the classes :lol::

1. Appaloosa
2. Paint
3. Other
4. Most Unique Face Marking
5. Most Unique Leg Marking
6. Most Unique Body Spot
7: Most Unique Scar/Blemish

That's it!! Have fun!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Bumppp...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson, 21 year old TB gelding. Entering him in classes #4, #6 and #7











*He has a unique facial marking. A unique spot, and if you look down below his unique spot, you can see a scar in the shape of a cross. *


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

2. Paint class I have three horses for this class.
Sky









Cutter









QT









4. Most unique face marking
The marking of the Top Hat on his face









6. Most unique body spot
Caddo
He has a precious angels on both sides of him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

4. Most Unique Face Marking
Does it count that it isn't actually a white marking LOL? Buckskin bloody shoulder mark on Dobe's face.









5. Most Unique Leg Marking
I know he probably won't win but I am particularly fond of Rafe's little uneven sock on his left hind.










7: Most Unique Scar/Blemish
Pokey, his scar on his shoulder is big and ugly and it makes him look like a true outlaw, which he really isn't.............most of the time LOL.


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Most unique face marking. Definitely not the most unique I've seen but I'll enter her anyway


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

for #3 and #5 i know there common in his breed but i think his strips are the coolest things ever.these pics were taken with his winter coat on so they will be very striking in the summer.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Class 2- Wyndemere's marks aren't super unique, but I like them 








Class 4- I think it looks like a penguin, but maybe that's just me haha


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Class 3- Jasper's _very_ distinct dun stripe


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow!! I'm going to have a hard time judging this!! :O


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

This is Lily 
first photo for Most Unique Appaloosa
& second for Most Unique Body Spot - lilys only spot on her lol


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

4. Most unique face maring

Whisper's lightning bolt


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are my entries....

1. Appaloosa
Kozmo








Domino








2. Paint
Me Jo. Love the two polka-dots, also the single white spot in the middle of his spine! 








3. Other
Smokey








5. Most Unique Leg Marking
Not sure if a hoof qualifies for this category?












 
​


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

*Cody-- *_Paint Gelding, Strange head markings. _


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Not super unique but once it is seen, it cannot be unseen...*laugh*









Anyone else see the ostrich? *laugh*


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

*BODY SPOT: *Probably not the most odd body marking, but i just love how he has a big blaze under his belly, hints how he got his name "Blaze"  <3 (his marking almost goes all the to the other side.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not sure how unique they are but I like them. Here is my boy Apache. Entering the first picture in #4 and the second picture in #5. I'm afraid the second picture is the best one I have of his leg.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice. He looks like he has a lightning strike going up the leg. I love his markings on his face. Quite the beautiful horse. What is his breed? Paint?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha a lot of people say that he is actually a purebred Tb 
hmm now only if he would move like lightning


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome markings on him. He is very unique then because that is the first time I have seen markings on a TB like that.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes I wouldn't believe it if I didn't get is papers to prove he's a purbred


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's Rodeo!!!

LOL Anyways, entering the Paint class...









Face Marking Class...








Other side....









Markings...








He has a stripe going up his leg! LOL


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, judging starts now!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Appaloosa:
1st goes to Kawaiicharlie!
2nd goes to SpiritedLittleCoppersSpots' Kozmo
3rd goes to SpiritedLittleCopperSpots' Domino (so cute!)


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

2. Paint
1st goes to sixlets
2nd goes to LittleCopperSpots
3rd goes to csimkunas6
4th goes to equus717's Cutter
5th goes to equus717's Sky


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

3. Other
1st goes to sixlers
2nd goes to SpiritedLittleCoppersSpots
3rd goes to rileydog6


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

4. Face Marking
1st goes to apachewhitesox
2nd goes to smrobs
3rd goes to csimkunas6
4th goes to Haylee
5th goes to sixlets (lol I love the penguin!)


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank You ShadowSpazzz for all my placings, Fun contest!
Congrats to every one else too!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for making the contest ShadowSpazzz, it was fun!!


----------

